# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)



## PCGH_Carsten (27. April 2017)

*[Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur PCGH-Ausgabe 06/2017 ist ab sofort online - die Redaktion liest mit und ist bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass auch wir nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind, (zu selten) auch mal Urlaub haben oder (noch seltener) krank daniederliegen könnten.

Die neue „PC Games Hardware“-Ausgabe liegt ab dem 3. Mai 2017 am Kiosk und ab 28.04. 14:00 Uhr digital für euch bereit. Abonnenten bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware teilweise einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT).

*>>>Zur PCGH-Heftumfrage 06/17 [Surveymonkey]<<<*
Wir setzen für die Heftumfrage auf den externen Dienst Surveymonkey, da dieser wesentlich flexibler zu konfigurierende Umfragen erlaubt als das foreneigene Quickpoll-Modul (Nein, wir wollen die PCGHX-Community nicht entwerten oder abschaffen!). Eine Registrierung ist zur Teilnahme nicht erforderlich, die Umfrage läuft anonym, es werden keine personenbezogenen Daten dauerhaft gespeichert. Alle Angaben werden nach Auswertung der Umfrage gelöscht.

Die Redaktion liest in diesem Thread jedes Feedback-Posting aufmerksam durch. Und auch wenn wir nicht immer auf jedes einzelne eine Antwort schreiben, seid versichert, dass eure Meinung nicht ungehört verhallt!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. April 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Ich finde das Heft übrigens auch ganz toll (SCHLEIM)


----------



## Caduzzz (27. April 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Graka Poster ich hab immer noch das Grafikkarten Quartett, komplett, hier


----------



## wolflux (28. April 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Ich bin sehr neugierig auf die 1080Ti Karten und freue mich darauf. Ich bin gespannt, ob ihr es schafft meinen standhaften Willen zu brechen  

Gruß, schönes langes Wochenende 
wolflux


----------



## kmf (28. April 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Man wie die Zeit vergeht - jetzt erwarten wir schon die 200. Ausgabe = 200 Monate ≈ 17 Jahre.

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu diesem schönen Jubiläum. Auf weitere 200 Ausgaben ...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (28. April 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

"Die PCGH #200 06/17 erscheint am *3. Mai in gedruckter* und bereits am 28. April ab 14 Uhr in digitaler Form."

Es sei denn, man hat sie im Abo. Heft lag heute schon (überraschend) im Briefkasten. Macht (wie gewohnt) einen sehr guten Eindruck & das Poster ist klasse ! 

Dickes Grats & Glückwunsch zur Ausgabe 200 ! 

LG, ein Leser seit der ersten Ausgabe !


----------



## Christoph1717 (28. April 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Graka Poster ich hab immer noch das Grafikkarten Quartett, komplett, hier



Das Quartett habe ich auch und das 11 Jahre 3D Poster an der Wand noch aus der Zeit wo ich mit PCGH angefangen habe. 
In gut 10 Jahren hat sich ein ganzer Berg Hefte angesammelt, auf meheren Regalbrettern verteilt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. April 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Nette Ausgabe hoffe in einer der nächsten geht es mal "nur" um Wasserkühlung und zwar richtig mit 3x420er Radis... . Und vielen Tests zu allem was man so brauchen kann für "die beste" Wasserkühlung seiner PC Hardware.

Das Poster in der aktuellen Ausgabe gestern 28.04.2017 im Briefkasten ist Super fast besser als das HL2 Poster aus der PCG das immer noch bei mir hängt, leider nicht mehr ganz unbeschädigt.


----------



## Firestar81 (30. April 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Guter Test von den 1080Ti Karten, leider nur 2 Games gebencht...das ist etwas mau!


----------



## Vykynger (30. April 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Was mir sehr gut gefällt ist, dass endlich mal wieder normal teure Mainboards getestet werden. Ich hab immernoch nicht verstanden, wer... außer der 8auer ein 400€ Mainboard braucht  Der Text zu Ryzen 5 hat eine gute Länge und ist schön informativ.
Ich hoffe ja sehr, dass es irgendwann mal eine Quatsch Rubrik ins Heft schafft. So PCGH in Gefahr mäßig. Lustig währe es mal zu versuchen den lautesten PC zu kreieren. Oder einen PC mit Pentium und 2 Titan X zu testen


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. April 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*



Firestar81 schrieb:


> Guter Test von den 1080Ti Karten, leider nur 2 Games gebencht...das ist etwas mau!



Keineswegs, denn die Leistung der Karten untereinander fällt in anderen Spielen genauso aus. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## wolflux (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Keineswegs, denn die Leistung der Karten untereinander fällt in anderen Spielen genauso aus.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Hallo Raff, in eurer Ausgabe 05/17 schreibst du, das die FE der 1080Ti, bzw. deren Fullcover-Vorgänger auch durch die Breite der Wandlerseite ,Ausfräsungen, nicht passen. Ich besitze jedoch von EKWB die Version, die noch auf der GTX 780TI Classified   passte, ( " ohne"  Speicherwandlerkühlung ), auch auf die GTX980TI Classified passte. Hier sind breite Aussparungen vorhanden. Diese Kühler sind aber auch höher und ich bin mir wegen der Speicher Passung auch nicht sicher.
Ich habe versucht von EKWB die Maße des Kühlers zu bekommen aber keine Chance. Auch die Maße der Chips u Wandler der FE konnte ich nicht ausfindig machen. Dennoch habe ich grosse Hoffnung, das der fast Fullcover  passen könnte. Gibt es dazu Links oder kannst du mir helfen? 
Sollte das passen wäre das schon ein Gag. 
Grüsse
wolflux

Ich bin bei Ryzen auf 4x1866 Speichermodule 
gespannt.


----------



## Lucifer2607 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Gut gelungen ist, dass viele interessante Themen vorhanden sind,  aber die Ausgabe nicht direkt schreit "Seht her ich bin eine Jubiläumsausgabe" 
Der Ryzen 5 Test ist schön ausführlich und dass direkt ein paar B350 Boards mitgetestet wurden gefällt mir auch.

Immer weiter so


----------



## Ugh-Tech (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Wo ist denn der Key für Pixel Heroes? Oder ist das keine Steam-Version?

Davon abgesehen finde ich es schade, dass nur 2-Bay-NAS getestet wurde - wirklich interessant sowohl von der Verwendbarkeit als auch den möglichen Features sind meiner Ansicht nach erst 4-Bay-Systeme - naja, vielleicht in einer späteren Ausgabe.

Auf die nächsten 200 Ausgaben!


----------



## SnaxeX (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Frage zwischendurch: Wenn man sich die Ausgabe am iPhone gekauft hat, gibt es keinerlei Möglichkeit, sich die dann irgendwie extern am PC anzuschauen oder? Weil ich mich zwar bei Computec Shop immer registrieren wollte, aber woher soll ich eine Abonnment Nummer wissen? Ich blick da leider 0 durch /:

Edit: Am iPhone hab ich aber schon auf die schnelle nen Teil durchgelesen, find sie echt super


----------



## BikeRider (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

 Ich freue mich schon am Mittwoch aufs Magazin


----------



## wolflux (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Heute endlich am Bahhof bekomme ich diese Ausgabe. 

Ist nicht wichtig, aber etwas zickt immer in mir wenn ich das PCGH Pic, die Titelseite ablese , der Anhang in der Einleitung, ist auf meinen Smartphones immer sehr unklar zu erkennen.
Vielleicht liegt es aber auch an meinen Smartphones oder meinen Augen .  
Gruss


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*



Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der Key für Pixel Heroes? Oder ist das keine Steam-Version?


Das ist DRM-frei - wie im DVD-Inhalt und auf dem Cover angegeben. Installieren, Spaß haben! 



Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen finde ich es schade, dass nur 2-Bay-NAS getestet wurde - wirklich interessant sowohl von der Verwendbarkeit als auch den möglichen Features sind meiner Ansicht nach erst 4-Bay-Systeme - naja, vielleicht in einer späteren Ausgabe.
> 
> Auf die nächsten 200 Ausgaben!



Ehrlicherweise sind NAS klassischerweise nicht so unser Kernthema, wie auch das Leserinteresse auf vorherige Artikel zeigte. Daher wollten wir hier erstmal wieder klein anfangen. Bei größerem Interesse gibt's bestimmt auch größere NAS.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ehrlicherweise sind NAS klassischerweise nicht so unser Kernthema, wie auch das Leserinteresse auf vorherige Artikel zeigte. Daher wollten wir hier erstmal wieder klein anfangen. Bei größerem Interesse gibt's bestimmt auch größere NAS.



Dass PCGH keine Drucker testet, verstehe ich - aber ein NAS wäre doch mal eine Betrachtung nach der Fragestellung "NAS als Speicherort für Spiele" wert. Man könnte untersuchen:
- lassen sich Spiele überhaupt auf einem NAS installieren oder läuft das auf Fehler bzw. lässt Steam, Origin, etc. überhaupt zu?
- wie ist die Performance bei repräsentativen Titeln? Welche Rolle spielt die LAN-Anbindung? Welche das verwendete RAID-Level? --> hier werden dann 4-Bay-Systeme interessant, weil sie neben klassisch RAID 0 und RAID 1 auch RAID 5, 01, 10, etc. bieten
- Empfehlung: Lieber NAS als zentrale Ablage für alle(s) oder eine zusätzliche lokale Platte für mehr installierte Spiele?

Ist doch ein 1A-PCGH-Thema!


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*



Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Ist doch ein 1A-PCGH-Thema!



Hab ich auch gesagt,als ich mit der Idee ankam, NAS-Systeme testen zu wollen, aber ich war mit der Meinung alleine in der Redaktion.  Daher musste ich auch kleine Brötchen Backen und das ganze NAS-Thema recht oberflächlich abstreifen.

Meine Wahl fiel auf die 2-Bay-Systeme, da die noch ein humanes P/L-Verhältnis haben. So ein 4-Bay inkl. Platten wird schon schnell vierstellig im Preis, was sich kaum ein Privatanwender daheim aufstellt, behaupte ich mal. Für ein RAID-System jenseits Level 0 oder 1 ist der Kosten-Nutzen-Faktor doch recht gering. Wenn dann würde ich noch eine Ebene tiefer gehen und etwa 1-Bay mit bspw. USB-Festplatten vergleichen.

Auch glaube ich, dass sich niemand damit herumquält, die Spiele ins Netzwerk auszulagern und sich somit seinen SSD-Vorteil zunichte macht. Ist aber ein interessanter Gedanke, den ich nachgehen würde, wenn mehrere danach schreien würden.


----------



## Ugh-Tech (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Meine Wahl fiel auf die 2-Bay-Systeme, da die noch ein humanes P/L-Verhältnis haben.



Das sehe ich anders, aber vielleicht nur deshalb, weil ich beruflich mit Servern zu tun habe. Wenn ich mir ein NAS kaufe, dann auch, um meine Daten gegen Hardwareausfall abzusichern. RAID 0 scheidet daher schon einmal aus, RAID 1 ist imho "Verschwendung", soviel zum P/L-Thema. 
Daher bevorzuge ich RAID 5. Bei einem entsprechenden Performancetest mit RAID 5 würde sich auch ein wenig die Spreu vom Weizen trennen, da im Gegensatz zu den anderen RAID-Leveln die CPU bzw. der Controller "richtig" arbeiten muss, um die Parität zu berechnen.



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Auch glaube ich, dass sich niemand damit herumquält, die Spiele ins Netzwerk auszulagern und sich somit seinen SSD-Vorteil zunichte macht.



Mir geht es nicht um die Spiele auf SSD, sondern um die, die ohnehin auf einer HDD liegen. Gerade der Vergleich "interne HHD vs. RAID 5 im NAS" ist aus meiner Sicht interessant. Theoretisch müsste die interne HDD schneller sein, aber merkt man davon beim Spielen was?


----------



## wolflux (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Das glaube ich ja jetzt nicht ,EIN  POSTER 
Yeeeaha. Ich warte schon Jaaaahre darauf, wie Goil ist das denn.Kommt morgen Früh in mein Büro  und kann das Quartett wieder von der Wand nehmen 

Ich hatte ja, als Knaller  ganz fest gehofft, die TitanXp im Vergleich 1080Ti  in dieser Ausgabe zu sehen. Hm leider nicht, sehr schade. Könnte man bei den ganzen vielen 1080TI's, um auch bestimmte Unterschiede vergleichen zu können, die Anzahl der Sp.WANDLER/PHASEN erwähnen ?
Ich habe 7, 8+2, 10+2, 12+2 und 16+2  Phasen ausmachen können und KFA2 mit den 19 Phasen. Evt. in den Testberichten übersichtlich aufgeführt, da ja der Einfluss der Phasenanzahl doch relevant ist.
Der Bericht zur Wakü mit den Hardtubes
ist das Beste und interessanteste  Thema, zum Wasser, das ich bisher lesen durfte. Sehr schön auch die Impressionen, Bebilderung.
Ach ja, coole Ausgabe u genau nach meinem Geschmack. Gut das wir wieder genug Input zu neuer Hardware haben.  
Grüsse
wolflux


----------



## Llares (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*



Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders, aber vielleicht nur deshalb, weil ich beruflich mit Servern zu tun habe. Wenn ich mir ein NAS kaufe, dann auch, um meine Daten gegen Hardwareausfall abzusichern. RAID 0 scheidet daher schon einmal aus, RAID 1 ist imho "Verschwendung", soviel zum P/L-Thema.



Warum ist Raid 1 Verschwendung, wenn ich mich gegen Hardwareausfall absichern will? Ich hab auf meinem 2Bay-NAS alle meine Filme und Fotos und sichere mich gegen Ausfall mit Raid 1 plus regelmäßige Backups auf eine externe Platte zum Schutz gegen Brandschäden.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Man könnte argumentieren, dass RAID-1 nur _n_/2 Kapazität bietet, RAID-5 hingegen _n_-1n. Aber klar: Für RAID-5 braucht's erstmal höhere Erstinvestitionen (Controller, NAS, Platten).


----------



## Ugh-Tech (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*



Llares schrieb:


> Warum ist Raid 1 Verschwendung, wenn ich mich gegen Hardwareausfall absichern will?



PCGH_Carsten hat's schon gesagt: Unter dem Aspekt "Netto- vs. Brutto-Datenträgerplatz" hat RAID1 mit 50% im Vergleich zu RAID5 den schlechteren Wert. Bei einem RAID5 (ohne HotSpare) mit vier Platten könnte man immerhin 75% der gesamten Festplattenkapazität nutzen. In der Anschaffung des NAS-Systems ist's dafür deutlich günstiger.

BTW: Ich hoffe, die externe Platte wird irgendwo außerhalb gelagert.


----------



## Llares (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Danke für eure Antworten. Die Platte befindet sich in einem anderen Raum. Muss mir nochmal ein Bankschließfach besorgen...


----------



## Ugh-Tech (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*



Llares schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten. Die Platte befindet sich in einem anderen Raum. Muss mir nochmal ein Bankschließfach besorgen...



Entweder das, oder - Verfügbarkeit vorausgesetzt - bei guten Freunden/Verwandten, denen du vertraust. Die wollen dafür im Unterschied zur Bank oder zum Notar kein Geld.


----------



## gorgeous188 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Ich freue mich schon sehr auf die Jubiläumsausgabe. Leider war diese bisher nicht im Briefkasten. Das ist die erste Ausgabe in zwei Jahren, die verloren geht, aber dann ist es ausgerechnet die Jubiläumsausgabe? Wenn das mal kein schlechtes Ohmen ist 
An wen kann ich mich denn da wenden?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Sehr interessante Ausgabe. Vorallem das Onboardsound Thema war wirklich mal wieder eine PCGH-Besonderheit.

Beim Silent-PC fand ich es etwas schade dass man die Spawas erst im eigenen Saft schmoren lässt und sich dann über ihr gekreische beschwert. Die 40€(?) mehr für einen richtigen Fullcover Kühler hätte man der Config ruhig noch genehmigen dürfen.


----------



## BikeRider (5. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Toll, dass endlich mal wieder ein Boxen-Test dabei ist.


----------



## wolflux (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

POSTER ist Cool 
Im Büro wurde ich schon mehrmals angesprochen .
Gruss


----------



## Kusanar (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Jööööö wird heut Mittag besorgt. Nur Echt mit 32 Zähnen... äh, aus dem Kiosk meines Vertrauens. Tote Bäume FTW!

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf @PCGH!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*



BikeRider schrieb:


> Toll, dass endlich mal wieder ein Boxen-Test dabei ist.



Im kommenden Heft gibt's Teil 2 der Serie (Boxhandschuhe), gefolgt von Teil 3  (Sandsäcke) und einem Praxis-Ausflug (DIY-Ring fürs Wohnzimmer). 

Im Ernst: Themenwünsche dürft ihr gerne und jederzeit hier kundtun: Offenes Ohr - welche Themen wünscht ihr euch für die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe? 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## wolflux (8. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Warum eure Ausgabe mich dazu brachte eine Gigabyte 1080Ti zu kaufen weiß ich nicht, vielleicht war am Samstag die Sonne nur der fehlende i-Punkt 
Grüsse


----------



## wolflux (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Hi, weißt du Raff ob der Unterschied bei der Gigabyte GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AORUS und der Extrem nur das Bios ist ?
( GPU-Spannung 1.063 und Extrem 1.093 Volt.?)
Theoretisch müßte das Bios der Extrem mit 40 Mhz mehr  auch auf die normale Karte passen. Die Device Id ist im Bios die gleiche,[10DE 1B06].
Gruss
wolflux

Edit: Bios- Update gemacht aber nur Original-Version, max Spannung 1.063 Volt und keine Änderung ausser, das das PT von 125% auf 150% geht.


----------



## Threshold (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Ich hab die Ausgabe nun ausführlich studiert -- aufm Klo. 
Aber so richtig schlau bin ich immer noch nicht.
Die MSI ist ja recht leise, die Gigabyte auch, aber gerade die gigabyte limitiert bei 250 Watt Power Limit.
Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie laut die gigabyte unter Last wird, wenn man das Power Limit auf 300 oder 350 Watt setzt.
Oder fährt sie ins Temperaturlimit?


----------



## gorgeous188 (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Jubiläumsausgabe #200 (06/2017)*

Meine Ausgabe war nun auch endlich im Briefkasten 
Erste Seite aufgeschlagen, was steht im Editorial?


> analoges Surfen über ISDN


Ja wofür steht denn das D in ISDN? Etwa für Analog?


----------

